# A 1940S Unitas Military Wrist Watch



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

There are so many "military" watches out there at the moment, that you have to wonder how many of them are the real deal. However, I think I struck lucky with this one, which I'm collecting tomorrow. I have a soft spot for military pocket watches, but this is my first military wrist watch. Better pictures when I've collected it.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

A couple of higher-res pics of the Unitas:


----------

